# OS install Fails



## theFOoL (Feb 7, 2020)

I get this everytime I try to install FERENOS. I tried redownloading the image and using a  different USB stick. I even disconnected the IDE HDD I have


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 7, 2020)

Your installation media isn't good. Try to recreate with another software or burn to DVD. If it doesn't help, the image is broken out-of-the-box.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 7, 2020)

Hmm I'll try another image USB software and I'll see how that goes. I'm trying YUMI Software which has worked good so far with two other Linux images "MINT/Lite" <<<That Failed but now using Etcher

And... It worked! Yay for Etcher


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 8, 2020)

I love etcher use that whenever I can. easy quick and has never let me down.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 8, 2020)

I personally use Rufus. Haven't had any issues recently.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 8, 2020)

Well I do to but just some OS's require special Attention to create it's Installer USB. Not even program YUMI worked for Feren . Guessing Feren is similar to CLOUDREADY


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 8, 2020)

Yumi can be finicky.
On the regular version I had to re-partition my USB sticks to MBR manually (diskpart) before writing any OS images via Yumi.
Yumi-UEFI is even worse, cause it would work about 50% of the time, but that was on a very old v0.0.0.8. Haven't checked it since then.

If you don't need multi-boot, just use rufus. Works all the time.
Etcher - not a big fan. 130MB util for a simple tool that writes images to SD cards and USB thumbdrives is very silly.


----------

